# Acca qualificaion



## Franky in Nbg (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello all! 

I just found this forum few minutes ago. I am very interested in the ACCA qualification and I need your advice. 

I have a bachelor degree in Accounting from Nigeria, a master degree in Finance and Economics from Germany and have worked briefly for PWC in Munich as an intern.

Please advise me on how to go about an ACCA certification. I look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Franky. 
Take a look at a previous post about ACCA in Germany. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/germany-expat-forum-expats-living-germany/156338-acca-germany.html


----------



## Franky in Nbg (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks James. I just viewed the link.


----------



## Fatina Ashirova (Jan 2, 2022)

Hello everyone,

I just moved to Germany in order to get Master degree.
In addition, I have passed 12 out of 13 ACCA papers. I am currently in progress to pass the last SBL paper.

I made some research and noticed that ACCA is not valuable here in Germany. And I could not find any centers here in Germany who provides ACCA training because I need to pass the last paper.

Can you pls share with your experience.

Thank you,
Fatina


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Fatina Ashirova said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just moved to Germany in order to get Master degree.
> In addition, I have passed 12 out of 13 ACCA papers. I am currently in progress to pass the last SBL paper.
> ...


You've come to the wrong country for a career in accounting. 

The German accounting and tax system is notoriously complicated and requires excellent C2 level German in order to have any chance of properly understanding the laws.

ACCA is not important in Germany and finishing it will not help you to find a job in Germany after your studies. On the other hand, I'm not to sure how much a graduate degree from Germany will help you outside of Germany. 

Unless you're attending the programme at Goethe in Frankfurt, you might want to reconsider your plans.


----------

